# Jay Cutler video+Dorian Yates



## god hand (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/forums/view.php?pg=thebestofcuts
http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/forums/view.php?pg=dorianyates

Who says bodybuilders do halfass workouts?


----------



## god hand (Jan 10, 2006)

Markus Ruhl..................now that's scary.













Seriously


----------



## Todd_ (Jan 10, 2006)

i got both jays videos

he trains a good routine hard 

i like him


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2006)

Jay will never win an Olympia. Hes a Ronnie wannabe. Darem Charles will be the next Olympia


----------



## TheCurse (Jan 10, 2006)

it looks like jay uses a lot of body english in most of his lifts they showed on that video.  whats up with that?  is strict attention to form not all its cracked up to be?


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> it looks like jay uses a lot of body english in most of his lifts they showed on that video.  whats up with that?  is strict attention to form not all its cracked up to be?



Yeah I know what you mean. I see alot of pro body builders swinging their bodies alot during reps. Maybe they are just so big they don't give a shit?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2006)

ever seen ronnie do it? Dont even look like hes doing the actual lift. 

I dont think he doesnt give a shit. I think it has more to do with getting extra work out of the "helper" muscle...ya think?


----------



## Tier (Jan 10, 2006)

Either that or it's just at the end of their sets, sort of like force repping themselves.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm guilty of doing that as well probably are.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm guilty of that as we all probably are.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> it looks like jay uses a lot of body english in most of his lifts they showed on that video. whats up with that? is strict attention to form not all its cracked up to be?


Sometimes you reach a point where that goes out the window.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2006)

great videos.

I like how they put them together.  Good presentation.  jay looks awesome!  the video makes you really repsect what he does just looking at him train (hard), walking on the treadmill when no one else is in the gym, eating the eggs. Total dedication.  Total focus.  Mad Props!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 10, 2006)

Awsome emo song during Jays vid.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great videos.
> 
> I like how they put them together.  Good presentation.  jay looks awesome!  the video makes you really repsect what he does just looking at him train (hard), walking on the treadmill when no one else is in the gym, eating the eggs. Total dedication.  Total focus.  Mad Props!



P-funk, what's your take on their "sloppy" form?


----------



## musclepump (Jan 10, 2006)

Damn.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2006)

I couldnt DL them?  What kinda jewish shit..


----------



## mrmark (Jan 11, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I couldnt DL them?  What kinda jewish shit..



woah woah woah - that kind of remark might have been 'acceptable' 50 years ago but not anymore.

Please delete your post as it is pretty offensive.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> P-funk, what's your take on their "sloppy" form?




my take on their sloppy form....it is sloppy.  It proves me beleif that as long as you have sound diet (and in these cases, are taking boats loads of gear) you will make gains even if you train like a moron.


----------



## Flex (Jan 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> P-funk, what's your take on their "sloppy" form?




Plus they wanna look as impressive as possible in the video, so they use weights that are probably a little heavier than normal.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

That's partly why these guys are on top, they don't dick around with their training.  Dorian was Mr. O several times in a row, and Cutler has been nipping Ronnie's heels for a while now.  In fact, I think he should've won at some point.  His physique looks better in my opinion.  However, there are definitely plenty of bodybuilders who are quasi-successful, yet are far more lackadaisical with their training.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 11, 2006)

I've heard it before, but markus really does go pretty light a lot of the time.

He was doing pull-downs with less than I use, and he was doing dumbell fly's with like 30's???


----------



## god hand (Jan 11, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I've heard it before, but markus really does go pretty light a lot of the time.
> 
> He was doing pull-downs with less than I use, and he was doing dumbell fly's with like 30's???


Markus looks like some sort of super soldier. Look at his chest when he's using the cables       

I wish mine was like that


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 11, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Markus looks like some sort of super soldier. Look at his chest when he's using the cables
> 
> I wish mine was like that




PATHETIC!!!!!


----------



## god hand (Jan 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> PATHETIC!!!!!


Your sig.
PATHETIC!!!!!


----------



## god hand (Jan 11, 2006)

EMO=Fuckin loser


----------



## Thermal2 (Jan 11, 2006)

yates sure doesnt leave out good form.   his reps are a perfect ROM and he controls the weight throughout negatives.  No slop there.  God he is the man..  

as for those other bitches.   they are lifting good weight...... for a small woman...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> woah woah woah - that kind of remark might have been 'acceptable' 50 years ago but not anymore.
> 
> Please delete your post as it is pretty offensive.



Why you Jewish?


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 12, 2006)

the videos were great, I loved the videos, will they release more of this kind for us to see online?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 12, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> it looks like jay uses a lot of body english in most of his lifts they showed on that video. whats up with that? is strict attention to form not all its cracked up to be?


 
Honest to God I grew my best with that type of training... Well heavy and strict until the last few reps.

 They look amazing!


----------



## Pain86 (Jan 12, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> the videos were great, I loved the videos, will they release more of this kind for us to see online?



check out more videos http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/forums/view.php?pg=streams&styleid=8


----------



## furion joe (Jan 13, 2006)

Thermal2 said:
			
		

> yates sure doesnt leave out good form.   his reps are a perfect ROM and he controls the weight throughout negatives.  No slop there.




Sweet ain't it?  

Best way to grow man!


----------



## V Player (Jan 22, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Yeah I know what you mean. I see alot of pro body builders swinging their bodies alot during reps. Maybe they are just so big they don't give a shit?





			
				juggernaut said:
			
		

> ever seen ronnie do it? Dont even look like hes doing the actual lift.
> 
> I dont think he doesnt give a shit. I think it has more to do with getting extra work out of the "helper" muscle...ya think?


Actually there is a method to Ronnie's madness. It was covered quite well in an issue of IronMan magazine. Basicaly Ronnie keeps his reps along the Point of Maximum Force, or a hair short of bottom and a few hairs short of lock out. On some reps he does the bottom 2/3 of the rep only. This is called Max Force Point Overload and believe me, it works. I wrote a program that boosts natural GH and IGF-1 using a lot of those same principles Ronnie uses and I have had the best gains of my life in the last three months. It hurts, and it looks like mini pumps or partial reps to the gym members where I work out and at first all of them tried to correct me. But not anymore. Im making better progress than all of them, honestly.


But to also point out something P-Funk said (and not just because he's a hero of mine) with the right diet, you can train like a complete moron and still make gains. I dont like how Jay trains at all. His video and rep execution was also covered and analyzed by the guys at IronMan, and they came a hair close to actauuly saying how his training wasnt as effective or efficient as Ronnies. As a matter of fact, the used large scale diplomacy to insinuate that.


There's something called X-reps that work along the same principles as well. You can read about it at http://www.x-rep.com. I highly suggest anyone that is experiencing plateaus or is simply bored with what they're doing to check it out.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2006)

Whatup V, how you doin bro?


----------



## V Player (Jan 24, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whatup V, how you doin bro?


Pre! Que pasa Massive Vato? I been lurkin and workin and helpin Pirate get his new ship ready. Lookin killer in that avatar. 



Johnny says hi


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2006)

I use body english frequently, Ronnie re-wrote the language.


----------

